# Amish Mafia - What a load of bull!



## JohnT (Jan 11, 2013)

Anybody watch this program? What a load of Bull-cookies. There is no way that an amish community would ever put up with these kinds of people!

Here is what I think happened... 

A writer was drafting a mafia-genra screenplay when his girlfriend dragged him out of his Manhattan apartment for a day excursion to the Amish country. 

On the way back, he makes a wise crack about "amish mafia". The joke being that the Amish are pacifists and would not make very good hit men. The more the writer thought about it, the more he became convinced that it would make for a very entertaining show!

.


----------



## Pumpkinman (Jan 11, 2013)

It is very entertaining when you can't sleep, in the middle of the night, it's either reruns of Amish mafia, or those "you're too fat, lose weight" commercials...lol!

You know that somewhere in NYC, there are a bunch of Sicilian guys laughing their asses off at those clown...lol


----------



## robie (Jan 11, 2013)

I watched that when I was in South Texas over Christmas Break. What a hoot!
The guy sets at a desk in a barn of hay with his body guard standing beside him. Laughable, but it was kind of fun to watch!

Liked the part about all the Amish guys and many Amish ladies betting on guys fighting in the ring and chicken fights as well. 

Somehow I couldn't accept it as being anything but staged.


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 11, 2013)

They are all staged these days. Moonshiners is total BS as well. Its all reenacted....... They are not distilling moonshine, they are not loading moonshine, the milk jugs have water in them not moonshine.....


----------



## Rocky (Jan 11, 2013)

I thought all of these "reality shows" were exposed as frauds a couple of years ago.


----------



## cbritton (Jan 11, 2013)

As a resident of Lancaster County, I can guarantee that this show is absolutely made up. (although it's very entertaining!) 
Actually, Levi and his boys hang out at a local bar and regaled the staff with the whole truth about how the entire show is scripted and they were sought out by the creators of the show.
That being said, it's pretty entertaining to watch it and see how inaccurate it is and how many things they just made up - like Levi's "rap sheet." there is no Lancaster County Police Dept, among so many other things.


----------



## Pumpkinman (Jan 12, 2013)

LMAO!!! Too Funny!!!!


----------



## JohnT (Jan 14, 2013)

Rocky said:


> I thought all of these "reality shows" were exposed as frauds a couple of years ago.


 
It is just like wrestling. Most of the fans know that it is fake, but still like the entertainment. Amish mafia is very entertaining. They must have some pretty good writers on the show!


----------



## GreginND (Jan 14, 2013)

Whatever happened to this reality show?

http://www.pbs.org/food/shows/the-winemakers/


----------



## tjbryner (Jan 14, 2013)

I have a lot of friends that are Mennonite and I wish there was a Mafia for them. One of them works on farm tractors and I'll bet there is at least $25,000 in unpaid bills that he can not collect, He told me he can not go to the courts to get that money. All he can do is go to the church and this only works if they go to a church. 
It's a shame that people have come to use this to their advantage.


----------



## reefman (Jan 14, 2013)

Wait a minute....I thought everything you see on TV is true.....just like everthing you read on the internet is true...it just has to be ...right???????


----------



## Fabiola (Jan 14, 2013)

reefman said:


> Wait a minute....I thought everything you see on TV is true.....just like everthing you read on the internet is true...it just has to be ...right???????



Like my grandma used to say: "If it came in the newspaper, it is true".


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 14, 2013)

LMAO, just watched this for the first time yesterday and liked it. I live between the two counties and visit both of them. No I don't believe it but it sure beats Here Comes Boo Boo.


----------



## Duster (Jan 14, 2013)

the fact is, real life is boring. But with a little Hollywood spin it can be interesting. Today reality shows are the soap operas of the era


----------



## Wiccan_Lager (Jan 16, 2013)

He's a french model


----------



## reefman (Jan 16, 2013)

see I told you everything on TV is true......


----------

